# "The Little Tug That Could"



## vicbitter57 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Guys,
I,m in Victoria Oz, been watching the disaster up north in Queensland, watched this live, a 300ton part of the famous river walkway broke free. The speed of the current is estimated at 21 knots, to fast for my little boat. Anyway this skipper in his little tug saw it, and without being asked by the authorities went out and guided it out the area to run it aground on a sandbank. They are talking Order of Australia for this crew, brilliant work. My thoughts are with the Queenslanders, Regards to all VB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_OYKYOvSHk

Here is another link, the one I watched,

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/floods/8196006/broken-boardwalk-causes-river-hazard


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

That is just great. What a great bit of public spirited quick thinking. Not being a tug expert I was intrigued why he was steering from so far back along the walkway until near the end he seems to quickly go forward and push there as the whole lot seems to be heading for the bank and some craft moored there. He deserves a medal.

I have several friends in Queensland and like everyone else I really feel for them at this terrible time and all this in a place I have previously considered to be idyllic.


----------



## vicbitter57 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Tony, The whole thing went for about 40 minutes, he steered it by the main Grain Terminal, Oil Terminal, and the main Port with ships berthed, then ran it aground with the help of one of the port tugs. amazing work. I,m still looking for full video, channel 9,s chopper did the video and the authorities asked them to keep the chopper over the tug so they could gauge what was happening. Regards VB


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Yes that little tug is up there with little Toot, Robert the rose horse and Tommy the tank engine. Very skillful pilotage as I saw it and one of the gems of the otherwise miserable scene.

Bob


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Fantastic, thank you for the links VB.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Amazing bit of work by the tug, must have saved a lot of damage as well as saving the walkway.
Liked the guy who said the walkway should be named after the skipper and he should never have to buy another beer. Shows people still have a sense of humour during this awful event,

Don


----------

